# Permanent Residency (Spousal) Turnaround



## jcbish9 (Feb 1, 2016)

Hi all,

I applied for my PR as a spouse of an SA citizen in March 2018; it's now 3 years later and no response. I called VFS and was told the turnaround time is 12-24 months, but with COVID, it has been extended; they had "no idea" how long people are currently waiting. Is anyone else in a similar situation? Any idea of how long I should expect to wait?

Thanks!
Julia


----------



## a4xiaoxiami (May 17, 2018)

Just call DHA's service number to check you status of PRP application.

0800-601190 (Toll free)

They will ask your application reference number, and be prepared to wait for at least 30 minutes to be answered.


----------

